

I built a Bitcoin app you may find useful - battani
https://coingram.co
A few weeks ago, a friend and I had the idea to build an app to send and receive bitcoin over social networks. There have been many times in the past where we wanted to send bitcoin to people on Facebook or Twitter (to tip, or as a gift, or to pay back friends), but could never do it easily. The recipient has to set up a wallet, understand how it all works, and send me their address, among other things.<p>The entire bitcoin experience seemed to be a real pain for average users. We thought they would be more at ease transacting on platforms they’re familiar with, with people they can identify and trust, as opposed to anonymous addresses.<p>So we built Coingram: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coingram.co<p>It’s quite straightforward: you can send bitcoin to anyone on Facebook or Twitter. You can also receive bitcoin from anyone by sharing a link: coingram.co&#x2F;[your-username]. And you can send very tiny amounts (as little as 1 micro-bitcoin). Everything is free.<p>We have many features planned (mobile app, embeddable buttons, attaching media to your transaction) but we think it&#x27;s reached a point where we want to see if anyone&#x27;s actually going to use the darn thing.<p>We think it has some potential. What do you guys think?
======
rglullis
6 new accounts created in 15 minutes with comments that amount to nothing but
"this is awesome"?! Your astroturfing is showing...

~~~
gamblor956
Agreed, and there's even more than that now...

Flagged as spam.

------
iamsalman
Looks like something I may use but financial transactions have never been
social. If I have to send someone money (friend or someone I owe), I'll use
PayPal or something which they can recognize. With bitcoin, a lot of people
want to "get in the game" as an investment. Maybe it's just me but I can't
relate to a situation where I'll have to send a friend or someone I owe
bitcoin through his/her facebook handle.

------
atmosx
That's all nice and well, any way to turn USD/EU to bitcoin instantly (without
paying 5-10% commission)?

I mean if we don't solve this problem first (which not entirely technical),
all these prototypes are futile.

------
jkozera
Hmm, seems a bit similar to social transactions at
[https://greenaddress.it/](https://greenaddress.it/)

You can send from GreenAddress.it's wallets to anyone over Facebook, email,
and Reddit (Twitter coming soon). Then they receive an encrypted private key
which can be redeemed on GreenAddress.it, or other wallets.

Also you can receive funds by sharing a 'Receive' link.

GreenAddress.it is maybe not as polished for this particular use case, but I
think might be worth checking out as well.

------
sodastream
I'm sorry but .. where are the keys ?

Do I have to trust you are not going to get hacked ? Because that's just not
going to work and we both know it.

------
sbd
What's your monetization plan?

------
wyager
Thank you for using uB as the default unit!

The fact that Bitcoin is "so expensive" is a huge psychological barrier for
people who don't understand that it's divisible.

------
battani
A few weeks ago, a friend and I had the idea to build an app to send and
receive bitcoin over social networks. There have been many times in the past
where we wanted to send bitcoin to people on Facebook or Twitter (to tip, or
as a gift, or to pay back friends), but could never do it easily. The
recipient has to set up a wallet, understand how it all works, and send me
their address, among other things.

The entire bitcoin experience seemed to be a real pain for average users. We
thought they would be more at ease transacting on platforms they’re familiar
with, with people they can identify and trust, as opposed to anonymous
addresses.

So we built Coingram: [https://coingram.co](https://coingram.co)

It’s quite straightforward: you can send bitcoin to anyone on Facebook or
Twitter. You can also receive bitcoin from anyone by sharing a link:
coingram.co/[your-username]. And you can send very tiny amounts (as little as
1 micro-bitcoin). Everything is free.

We have many features planned (mobile app, embeddable buttons, attaching media
to your transaction) but we think it's reached a point where we want to see if
anyone's actually going to use the darn thing.

We think it has some potential. What do you guys think?

~~~
dholowiski
So, I assume you're storing the bitcoin in transit, right? What happens if I
send bitcoin to someone and they don't claim it? Will you give it back to me,
store it forever, or keep it for yourself? Are you ever converting it to fiat,
or keeping it all in bitcoin?

If you're storing bitcoin, will it be stored in internet connected servers, or
will you be using cold storage (and can you talk about what type of cold
storage you're using)? and will you be acting as a fractional reserve or not?

What security precautions have you taken?

------
thomaseg08
this is brilliant

~~~
svenkatesh
holy astroturf batman!

